# 100 ball cricket



## Chris Hobson (Jul 24, 2021)

I'm really loving the 100 ball cricket. My initial thought was what's wrong with 20/20, do we really need yet another format? As it turns out it has been hugely entertaining. I particularly like the fact that the women's game is being given equal standing with the mens. Sure the standard of play of the women's game still has some catching up to do, but I can enjoy the cricket and looking at the girls at the same time. The fact that the event is sponsored by KP snack foods suggests a snack food equivalent of a drinking game. Every time Welsh Fire score a boundary you have to eat a hoola hoop, I only just learned that Pombears are a thing.


----------



## Thebearcametoo (Jul 24, 2021)

It’s a lot of fun. In a similar vein we’ve been watching 3x3 basketball from the Olympics which is high energy and entertaining.


----------



## Daffers (Jul 25, 2021)

Was wed


----------



## Chris Hobson (Jul 25, 2021)

Does anyone else think that Joss Butler looks like Graham Chapman from Monty Python?


----------



## Chris Hobson (Aug 12, 2021)

Happily watching the Northern Superchargers totally splattering the Manchester Originals. A combination of brilliant batting and terrible fielding led to the first 200 score of the series. This has proved to be a very easy total to defend.

Also, please go to the sport and exercise section and give me some encouragement for my swim challenge for the guide dogs charity.


----------

